
Ask HN: Do you ever enable browser notifications for a website? - owens99
If so, what is the use case&#x2F;value?
======
togusa2017
Nope nope not doing that. Have enough distractions already on my browser last
thing I need is another mobile kind of experience on desktop

------
CM30
Nope, haven't ever enabled browser notifications. Possibly because most sites
with said systems also have perfectly functional 'on page' systems to do the
same, which also don't bother me when I'm looking at something else.

------
kostarelo
I've currently have enabled

* ProductHunt to stay on top of new products/projects and have ideas flowing through my system

* A news site (just one) to stay on top of critical news

I guess I would also enable others too but only if there is a reason.

------
sirkarthik
Only for team oriented websites that aids real-time communication with
notifications like Slack, Trello, etc. For others my typical response is "No
thanks!".

------
db48x
Never; who needs that kind of distraction, especially from some random website
you happened to visit?

------
carlsborg
Yes, everyday. For Slack.

